# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам дозиметр-радиометр Терра-П (Terra-P).

## Sestra

*Продам/ сдам в аренду дозиметр-радиометр Терра-П (Terra-P). 
*

*Стоимость дозиметра - 1680 грн.*

*Дозиметр ТЕРРА-П используется в бытовых целях для проверки радиационной загрязненности:*

- продуктов питания;
- во время путешествий, в туристических поездках; 
- при покупке недвижимости (квартиры, загородного дома); 
- мест для строительства дома (земельного участка);
- машины (особенно купленной/произведенной в Японии);
- строительных материалов, камней;
- мест после аварий в Чернобыле;
- подозрительных предметов;
- на охоте, рыбалке и т.д.

Бытовой дозиметр необходим всем, кто заботится о своём здоровье и не хочет потреблять радиоактивно зараженные продукты; хочет купить экологически безопасный земельный участок для сада, огорода, загородного строительства или фермерского хозяйства; покупает квартиру и хочет удостовериться в её безопасности; увлекается предметами старины и антиквариатом; работает со стройматериалами или источниками ионизирующих излучений; любит изделия из камня и ювелирные украшения.
*
Влияние радиации на здоровье человека:*

То, что радиация оказывает пагубное влияние на здоровье человека, уже ни для кого не секрет. Когда радиоактивное излучение проходит через тело человека или же когда в организм попадают зараженные вещества, то энергия волн и частиц передается нашим тканям, а от них клеткам. В результате атомы и молекулы, составляющие организм, приходят в возбуждение, что ведёт к нарушению их деятельности и даже гибели. Все зависит от полученной дозы радиации, состояния здоровья человека и длительности воздействия.

Для ионизирующего излучения нет барьеров в организме, поэтому любая молекула может подвергнуться радиоактивному воздействию, последствия которого могут быть самыми разнообразными. Возбуждение отдельных атомов может привести к перерождению одних веществ в другие, вызвать биохимические сдвиги, генетические нарушения и т.п. Пораженными могут оказаться белки или жиры, жизненно необходимые для нормальной клеточной деятельности. Таким образом, радиация воздействует на организм на микроуровне, вызывая повреждения, которые заметны не сразу, а проявляют себя через долгие годы. Поражение отдельных групп белков, находящихся в клетке, может вызвать рак, а также генетические мутации, передающиеся через несколько поколений. Воздействие малых доз облучения обнаружить очень сложно, ведь эффект от этого проявляется через десятки лет.
Дозиметр-радиометр ТЕРРА-П рекомендован Министерством образования Украины к применению в учебно-воспитательном процессе общеобразовательных школ. (Протокол №440 от 07 июня 2001 года)

*Назначение:*
• Измерение мощности эквивалентной дозы гамма-излучения.
• Измерение эквивалентной дозы гамма-излучения.
• Оценка поверхностной загрязненности бета-радионуклидами.

*Особенности:*
• Наличие трех независимых измерительных каналов с поочередным выводом информации на один жидкокристаллический индикатор.
• Автоматический выбор интервалов и диапазонов измерений.
• Звуковая сигнализация каждого зарегистрированного гамма-кванта и бета-частицы.
• Программирование пороговых уровней срабатывания звуковой сигнализации по мощности дозы гамма-излучения.
• Цифровой индикатор.
• Четырехуровневая индикация разрядки источника питания.
• Ударопрочный корпус.
• Небольшие массогабаритные параметры.
• Вмонтированный гамма-, бета-чувствительный счетчик Гейгера-Мюллера.

*Основные технические характеристики:

Диапазоны измерений и относительные основные погрешности:*
* мощности эквивалентной дозы гамма-излучения в мкЗв/ч…………0,1…999,9; ±25%
* эквивалентной дозы гамма-излучения в мЗв………….0,001…9 999; ±25%
* плотности потока бета-частиц, в котором возможна оценка поверхностной загрязнённости бета-радионуклидами (90Sr+90Y) в 1/(см&#178;•мин)……………10…100 000.

*Энергетические диапазоны измерений и энергетическая зависимость:*
* гамма- и рентгенoвского излучений в MэB………0,05…3,0; ±25%
* бета-излучения в MэB…………0,5…3,0;
* Временные интервалы измерений в секундах……………5…70
* Время непрерывной работы от новых элементoв питания в часах………6 000
* Диапазон рaбочих температур в °С…………-10…+50
* Масса в кг………….0,2.

*Возможна аренда:*
1 сутки - 100 грн/сутки
2 суток - 90 грн/сутки
3 и более суток - 75 грн/сутки

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## skripugka

заинтересовала аренда на сутки,на 14.03...

----------


## Sestra

дозиметр свободен

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.04.2013 в 21:45 ----------

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Феникс

Дозиметр, который продаете, новый или б/у?

----------


## Sestra

новый

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

кого еще интересует могу сдать в оренду дозиметр (все вопросы в личку)

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

возможна аренда

----------


## KseniyaE

Здравствуйте интересует аренда в личку не получается отправить сообщение

----------


## -=Sheriff=-

Дорого очень. В и-нете везде он стоит до 1000 грн однако. Друзья недавно в Припять ездили, за 900 купили, неделю назад...

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

аренда дозиметра - все вопросы в личку

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

аренда дозиметра

----------


## Sestra

аренда дозиметра 150 грн

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------


## Sestra

аренда дозиметра 150 грн

----------


## Sestra

ап

----------

